# New from Northern Virginia



## Duanef1 (Sep 8, 2009)

New to the site, just getting back into archery after several years off. 


Thanks
D


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome :beer:

tell us about yourself,post some pics of you, your hunting area etc.

enjoy


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Duanef1. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:cheers:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT from another virginian, hope to see ya in the ATC (archery talk chat)  epsi:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

